# New F350 To Play With



## CaptFX4

Well I finally decided to upgrade the truck and got this 2015 Ford F350 Lariat 6.2L with the 4.30 gears. I don't think I'll have much trouble pulling the 230RS around.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome to the club....you're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Todd&Regan

Good lookin' truck! Same color as the F-250 I just got.

Todd


----------



## CaptFX4

Thank you gentlemen, I appreciate it.


----------



## rsm7

Nice truck!


----------

